# I wear this Jacket with American Pride ~~Oldmiser~~



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

My friends this has been in use for many years now..I wear this with great pride as too

remember our fallen Hero's...And to Honor those who have done there call of duty....

This is the emblem on the back of my jacket...Need I say more~~AMEN~

AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amen !


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That be the truth.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks OM


----------

